# Switch on edge of dash - when door open- what is it for?



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought I would ask here first then the Ducato section.
We have a 6000SL (2000) and we noticed that there is a small round switch on the passenger end of the dash. It's only really accessible when the passenger door is open.

Anyone know what it does?

Cheers


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Often to isolate passenger airbag for when baby seats are used


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If you have a vanbitz strikeback alarm fitted which has the loop for securing bikes then it could be the switch which isolates the loop if it is not used.
Mine has a round switch as you describe but is on the drivers end side of the dash.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I believe it does have a strikeback alarm and I have the link cable for securing bikes etc. 
I must admit it's disabled (I didn't know it had an alarm when insured so it is insured as having no alarm). It has a battery backed sounder that is switched off as well. I will have to give it a try one day.

I think rayc has the correct answer. Thanks very much.


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

we have just taken delivery of a 2002 Ace Milano on a Ducato base and are getting to know all of the switches too.

The Milano is fitted with a Strikeback alarm and has two switches to identify, one on the dash and another in the glove box.

The bike loop is present so (according to the Vanbitz documentation) one must be to isolating the loop. Both of these switches are of a similar style so I am guessing they were fitted at the same time. I still have to work out which one is which, and what the other does.


----------

